# I should probably be reported for animal cruelty



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

:clap: Too funny!! A lady I know has a 17.3HH Canadian cross... she has "Giraffe gear" for him haha!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I swear the first pic is like... "are you freakin well serious!?!"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ROFL!!!! That is great!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ohhhhhh that is so tempting.
I keep looking at the fly hoods that have faces and stuff printed on them


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Ohhhhhh that is so tempting.
> I keep looking at the fly hoods that have faces and stuff printed on them


One of my friends threatened to shoot me (jokingly, of course) if I even thought about buying one of those fly masks with the eyes on it for my old gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

But I love those fly masks! Too cute!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Duren said:


> But I love those fly masks! Too cute!


I think they're kinda creepy. A lady at my old barn had one for her mare and it seriously creeped me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
That would probably freak my horses right out. :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

cute
Love that look


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> That would probably freak my horses right out. :lol:



This is what my old gelding looked like....










The first time he saw this











I'm pretty sure his exact words were " WTF is THAT?"


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome photo. I've seen these around for sale but my mare would kill me if I ever thought about it


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute! Love your geldings reaction lol! I wanted a zebra when I was a kid..so for a 4h costume class I painted white stripes on my black mare with shoe polish. Bad, bad idea. Doesn't wash out well. I showed a faded zebra that whole fair week. She still still stood grand but I was toast in showmanship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahahaha I love it!


----------



## Meganator (Mar 13, 2013)

Hahaha! I love that. He's like "Ohhh man im next."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meganator (Mar 13, 2013)

Hahaha! I love that. He's like "Ohhh man im next."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Ohhhhhh that is so tempting.
> I keep looking at the fly hoods that have faces and stuff printed on them


The Groucho one? :lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I sooooo want this fly mask for Henny :lol:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Kayella said:


> I sooooo want this fly mask for Henny :lol:


I've been eyeing that one for Walter as well lol!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I had a flymask w/sunglasses on it for my gelding. The cut turned out to be wrong and was rubbing his face so every now and then I put it on one of my friend's various horses (hers all have chunkier heads so it fits them). The other horses all stare and shy away from whomever is wearing it!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta love zebras! I used to have a zebra print slinky for my mare, and when we would turn them out in winter people would stop on the side of the road to check out the zebra in my field


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I have to admit that I bought a pirate face fly mask for Comic. He is bottom of the pecking order in the pasture so I told hubby it would make him look more fierce. He had an eye patch and a scar now! Talk about intimidating. 

I wonder what he would say if I made Comic look like a Zebra... I do like zebras...


----------

